
A Private Air Force Would Require More Than Two Planes - exolymph
http://exolymph.com/2016/04/25/a-private-air-force-would-require-more-than-two-planes/
======
dalke
This appears mostly to be a summary of a summary of an Intercept piece.

The content of the article was almost decoupled from the title. There's no
mention of why two planes would not make a air force. The Belize Defence Force
Air Wing had 5 planes in service, so I guess a private air force needs
somewhere from 3 to 5 planes before it counts?

In any case, the The War Is Boring piece mentions that these would be the
first 2 of _150_ , if there were a market need. The WIB piece also comments
that the 2 planes under discussion are a bad fit for the possible market.

